# lol.. Skyline Hatchback.... :P



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

When did this model come out? lol
nissan has been holding out on us.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

man that;s not even funny that hurts


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

It was just a joke dude.. dont take it too seriously...


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

rinrin said:


> *It was just a joke dude.. dont take it too seriously... *


I wasn't taking it toooo seriously, its just that its a waste of a BAD ASS CAR, and I bet it was some spoiled brat that did that, If i had that car I'll be tooo paranoid to take it out, lol but then AGAIN you never know POWER like that can change people lol


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

hahaha


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I bet it was some spoiled brat that did that, If i had that car I'll be tooo paranoid to take it out, lol but then AGAIN you never know POWER like that can change people lol *


I don't know, judging by the damage in the front and the rear, it looks like some poor guy got caught in the middle of a multi-car pile-up. It's really difficult to run into something with both ends of the car straight on.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *man that;s not even funny that hurts *


...says the poster with the animated avatar  

Lurker Above, 'yeah...it's something like that'


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

im just trying to keep the tears in.  I would give my left nut to own a GT-R. Wouldn't all of us? who needs their left nut anyways?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Man, that cars jacked up. Really sucks!


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

judging by the impact points, i'd say the skyline driver slammed on his brakes and caught somebody's rear bumper at headlight level (did that once with my 240sx...not this catastrophically mind you!), then SOMETHING BIG hit him at trunk level! assuming everyone's panic braking, with all the nose diving, he should have been hit low on his substantial rear bumper if it was a normal sized car. pity...

reminds me of the r30 skyline rs's. they had the neat 'tekkamen' front mask with forward-opening hood, but they were nearly impossible to find in junkyards because they had lousy brakes so the nose was the first thing to go

Lurker Above


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Got caught between two SUVs.Theres a new study out that referred SUVs as hazards to car owners


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

The GTR wing on the roof looks good


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Little hard to see out the back window.


----------

